
VS Code issues related to “icon” - styfle
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue%20assignee%3Achrisdias%20icon%20
======
nickpeterson
It's an extremely unpleasant icon compared with what it replaced.

